# Tags



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

I got this in a E-mail this is alot of Tags they get. should these groups have a limit on tags what do you think. Iam going to start the SPORTSMEN FOR FISHING HUNTING AND DRINKING BEER 

~ 2011 SFW Banquet Dates ~
St. George • • • • • April 16, Saturday Night
1- SW Desert Elk Any Weapon
2- Book Cliffs Bitter Creek Elk Any Weapon
3- Paunsaugunt Deer Hunter’s Choice
4- SW Desert Antelope Any Weapon
5- Dutton Paunsaugunt Antelope
Any Weapon
6- Paunsaugunt Management Deer
7- Southern Region Cougar
8- South West Desert Elk Archery
9- Beaver Antelope Any Weapon
Tooele • • • • • • • April 29, Friday Night
1- San Juan Elk Hunter Choice
2- Central Mtns. Nebo Elk Muzzleloader
3- West Desert Deep Creek Elk Premium
4- West Desert Vernon Deer Muzzleloader
5- Paunsaugunt Deer Hunter’s Choice
6- West Desert Riverbed Antelope
Any Weapon
Uinta Basin • • • • • April 30, Saturday Night
1- Nine Mile Anthro Elk Any Premium
2- Book Cliffs Bitter Creek Elk Any Premium
3- South Slope Diamond Mountain Deer
Any Weapon
4- Book Cliffs Deer Season Choice
5- Paunsaugunt Deer Hunter Choice
6- North Slope Summit Bull Moose
7- Book Cliffs Bitter Creek Antelope
Any Weapon
8- N/S Slope High Uintas Mountain Goat
9- Northeast General Season Deer
10- Northeast Region Cougar
11- South Slope Diamond Mountain Antelope
12- Ute Tribe Bear
Sanpete • • • • • • • May 6, Friday Night
1- Central Mtns Manti Elk Any Weapon
2- Plateau Fish Lake Thousand Lake Elk
Archery
3- Southern Region Deer Any Weapon
4- South East Region Cow Elk
5- Central Region Deer
Hunter’s Choice of Season
6- Central Region Deer Hunter’s Choice
of Season
7- Central Region Deer
Hunter’s Choice of Season
8- Central Region Cougar
Salt Lake City • • • May 13, Friday Night
1- Oquirrh Stansbury Elk Any Weapon
2- Plateau Fish Lake Thousand Lake Elk
Muzzleloader
3- West Desert Deep Creek Elk Any Weapon
4- North Slope West Daggett Antelope
Any Weapon
5- Central Region Cougar
Heber/Kamas • • • • May 14, Saturday Night
1- Central Mtns. Nebo Elk Any Weapon
2- Wasatch Mtns. Elk Muzzleloader
3- South Slope Diamond Mountain Deer
Any Weapon
4- Paunsaugunt Deer Hunter Choice
5- Paunsaugunt Management Deer
6- Southern Region Deer Any Weapon
7- Plateau Antelope Any Weapon
8- Northeast Region Cow Elk
Price • • • • • • • • May 21, Saturday Night
1- Book Cliffs Little Creek Elk Any Weapon
(Roadless)
2- Book Cliffs Little Creek Elk Any Weapon
(Roadless)
3- La Sal Elk Any Weapon
4- Paunsaugunt Deer Hunter Choice
5- North San Rafael Antelope Any Weapon
6- Nine Mile Anthro Antelope Any Weapon
7- SE Region Deer Hunter Choice of Season
8- Central Mtns Manti Elk Premium
9- San Rafael Desert Antelope
10- Book Cliffs South Antelope Any Weapon
Pahvant Elk Hunter’s Choice
11- Southeast Region Cow Elk
12- Southeast Region Deer


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I only count 68, but you didn't include the auction tags from the expo. I'd guess the is some missing information above, about half. Last year they had 150 tags including the auction expo tags. I have the lists from several years for MDF and SFW printed out.


----------

